# Go to AUS on a "Working Holiday" visa with goal of getting a "Sponsored Visa"?



## LA_AdGuy (Nov 11, 2008)

*Go to AUS on a "Working Holiday" visa with goal of getting a "Sponsored Visa"?*

I'm a U.S. citizen looking to migrate to AUS in the next few months, with the intention of working 2-4 years there in the Advertising/Marketing industry. From what I've gathered, it's VERY hard to get a sponsored visa before you arrive for many types of jobs, and it's even more difficult (and lengthy) to get a "skilled independent" visa.

So, it seems like I could get a "Working Holiday" visa as a U.S. citizen, which would allow me to enter the country and stay for up to 12 months, working for a maximum of 6 months at any one (1) employer. THEN, once I arrive I could theoretically look for a job that would sponsor me, using the 6 month period to apply for a sponsored visa with whatever employer hires me. 

Can anyone tell me if that is possible, or am I missing a crucial detail that would derail this plan? From what I've seen once you have a "working holiday" (417) visa you can then apply for a sponsored visa with little trouble.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## pc (Oct 25, 2008)

LA_AdGuy said:


> I'm a U.S. citizen looking to migrate to AUS in the next few months, with the intention of working 2-4 years there in the Advertising/Marketing industry. From what I've gathered, it's VERY hard to get a sponsored visa before you arrive for many types of jobs, and it's even more difficult (and lengthy) to get a "skilled independent" visa.
> 
> So, it seems like I could get a "Working Holiday" visa as a U.S. citizen, which would allow me to enter the country and stay for up to 12 months, working for a maximum of 6 months at any one (1) employer. THEN, once I arrive I could theoretically look for a job that would sponsor me, using the 6 month period to apply for a sponsored visa with whatever employer hires me.
> 
> ...


As a US citizen, you'll be interested in the Work and Holiday 462 visa rather than the WHV 417.

Work and Holiday Visa (Subclass 462)

Regards
Peter


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi LA Adguy, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I have a feeling this has been discussed before if you have a hunt through the forum. 

If you are the skilled 'wanted' list then it's easier to get in for skilled independent or for sponsorship visa. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

